# Hackintosh w/Boot Camp vs Dual Boot



## tech.jk (Aug 5, 2007)

Hey,
I'm just about to recreate a system of mine (the previous motherboard died), and I feel like trying out some Mac software. However, as much as those Mac egotists think that Mac is all I need, I'd prefer to have a windows installation (most likely Windows 7) standing by.

Which brings me to my dilemma. Performance-wise, would it be better to install Windows 7 and Mac OS X side by side or use Boot Camp? Both OSs will use the 64-bit architecture.


PC Details/Specs:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 @ 2.66GHz

8GB DDR2-800 RAM

Primary SATA 80GB HDD (Primary Partition. If using boot camp, this will store the Mac OS X OS. If dual booting, this will be the Windows 7 HDD)

Secondary SATA 80GB HDD (Will store other OS)

*Other hard drives will be used for data.*

*Various IDE DVD Drives*

2xATi Radeon HD 5750's.


To mods: If this post is in an irrelevant section... Feel free to move it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> To mods: If this post is in an irrelevant section... Feel free to move it.


Actually its against the EULA for Mac software , as this can only be installed onto Apple Hardware and not onto PCs

so i will close the post

http://www.apple.com/legal/sla/


> 2. Permitted License Uses and Restrictions.
> A. Single Use License. Subject to the terms and conditions of this License, unless you have purchased a Family Pack or Upgrade license for the Apple Software,
> you are granted a limited non-exclusive license to install, use and run one (1) copy of the Apple Software on a single Apple-branded computer at a time. *You
> agree not to install, use or run the Apple Software on any non-Apple-branded computer, or to enable others to do so. *This License does not allow the Apple
> ...


----------

